# Java 7.45 (right forum?)



## Duuvah_Tech (Oct 17, 2013)

How do i disable the grey java "run this application?" prompt if the white box that needs to be checked is not displayed?

Java is installed on windows 8 standard


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Checking the tick box in the menu will stop the message.


----------

